# Is he a mix?



## Amalthea (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not expert, but he looks like a pure poodle to me. Just a poorly bred one. Which doesn't mean he's not amazing, just means we don't need him to reproduce


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

I look very enviously at the square poodles I've seen. His body is just so long! He is a rescue from a hoarder's home (17 poodles there!) so definitely no care was taken in his breeding.

I'm hoping as we grow out his ears and tail we can get it all fluffier.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I think that he is adorable, and looks like a poodle to me - though it would be easier to tell if his face was shaved.
Are these pictures after grooming? If so, I would not put much credibility in what the groomer says - not that he isn't adorable, but that looks like something that I, a self-taught groomer of only my own poodles would do, not what a professional would do!


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the "Expert" weigh-ins on the subject  He is the first poodle I've ever met so I certainly don't know any better! 

TinyPoodle: that's what I thought when I dropped him off and when I picked him up. She does OK work and is great with him - but strictly simple pet trims only. She has no interest in anything more...I asked and she highly discouraged anything else. By the way, don't blame the topknot on her - I brought him to her with his forehead messed up and when she handed him over she showed me the difficulties she had and showed me how to keep fluffing it so it looks better. 

She does a better job than what I can do - he's mostly even and tidied up, but I'd love more of a poodle style and flair.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He is super cute! He looks like such a sweet little boy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

He is Adorable!!! I don't see terrier . I suspect he is a blend ...but who cares he has a sweet loving face and beautiful poodle curls. I did Bichon rescue for many years and have seen a lot of Bichons with papers that were so not all Bichon. Each and every one of them were wonderful dogs and brought much joy to me and their forever families.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spoo klaus (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow,I as a self taught groomer can do a better job than that ! I have a silver standard poodle and a mix ,m schanuzer/toy poodle and his hair is curly only on his head ,lol. The rest lies flat . Your poodle looks like many toys do here in Japan , short legs and a long body . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I think if you shaved his face it would look a lot longer. It is hard to compare shaved and fluffy faces.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He actually looks mostly or all poodle, but could be a toy/mini cross. It accounts for the longer body and short legs. No matter, though. He is cute and has a very sweet expression!!! When it comes right down to it, it is the personality that matters and his shows in his pictures. You wouldn't love him any more if he was a perfect looking poodle. 

Try a different groomer. Even a pet groomer shaves faces, feet and tail on a poodle. If you had him trimmed like a poodle you might be surprised how pretty his face really is.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

He looks like he is mainly poodle, plus something else, I don't really see terrier per say. Since his body is kinda long, maybe consider putting him in a Portuguese water dog clip, I think it would look good on him


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

brownlikewoah said:


> He looks like he is mainly poodle, plus something else, I don't really see terrier per say. Since his body is kinda long, maybe consider putting him in a Portuguese water dog clip, I think it would look good on him


Is this what you mean?


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

outwest said:


> He actually looks mostly or all poodle, but could be a toy/mini cross. It accounts for the longer body and short legs. No matter, though. He is cute and has a very sweet expression!!! When it comes right down to it, it is the personality that matters and his shows in his pictures. You wouldn't love him any more if he was a perfect looking poodle.
> 
> Try a different groomer. Even a pet groomer shaves faces, feet and tail on a poodle. If you had him trimmed like a poodle you might be surprised how pretty his face really is.


The rescue thinks he is a toy/mini cross. They think his father is a big 17 lb mini and the mother a tiny 3.5 lb toy. She is the matriarch and they said it appears she was the mom of most of the poodles. Her poor uterus was a mess!

I don't know that we will shave his face. Hubby and kids don't like the look of the shaved face and I've shown them a lot of pictures. The groomer was planning to take more off his cheeks - but told me she had to stop as he was resistant and scared. I was glad she stopped and ensured it was a positive experience for him.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

elaine amj said:


> The rescue thinks he is a toy/mini cross. They think his father is a big 17 lb mini and the mother a tiny 3.5 lb toy. She is the matriarch and they said it appears she was the mom of most of the poodles. Her poor uterus was a mess!
> 
> I don't know that we will shave his face. Hubby and kids don't like the look of the shaved face and I've shown them a lot of pictures. The groomer was planning to take more off his cheeks - but told me she had to stop as he was resistant and scared. I was glad she stopped and ensured it was a positive experience for him.


I like that she didn't just force any issue s. Dogs need to get to trust their groomer. I will send home less than perfect groom on a shy dog I'm trying to rehabilitate. But even if scared of hv dryer, I use stand Dyer and fluff dry them. I feel she is lacking skills. I will suggest if you do find a skilled groomer, that you trust her to try things. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

It's very wonderful that you took her into your loving home. I hope the rest of them found love, too! He looks to be a sweetie-pie and will surely have some poodle smarts in there somewhere. God bless you for saving him...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks all Poodle to me. He is longish and his legs are short, but could be a toy/mini cross as Outwest suggested.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

looks like a poodle to me


----------

